# Sunday's Show and Tell...2/19/17



## jd56 (Feb 19, 2017)

Come on daylight saving time!
Just not enough hours in the day for me.
Thanks for letting me vent.

Ok...so let's see what classics you have found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Found this one last week. Don't have it in my possession at the moment but am guessing it's a 20s Westfield. Once I get the serial and a picture of the "R" from Richmond VA. headbadge I can start the research.





Also pictured is a yellow band kickback wheel.

Found these on CL...

Roadmaster tank 




1963   24"  Huffy "Silver Jet"
Just wanted the tailight assy and the bow pedals.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 19, 2017)

I had these Flying Merkel patches made. V/r Shawn


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 19, 2017)

Probably the most incomplete bike I've ever bought without plans of parting it out for profit. Been wanting another Elgin and this one popped up about a little over an hour away. With that said...anyone have some parts for it?


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 19, 2017)

A double tap for me this week--I just walked in the bike room and realized that I had met a good friend in Atlanta Weds night to pick up this girls Phantom. 1955 is the only year the girls Phantom was offered and the only year the Phantom was painted blue. V/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Feb 19, 2017)

Oh and this one of two needed for the rear steer project.

Thanks RustyK.






Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 19, 2017)

Scott M. gifted me a poster of a lady on a late 1800s bicycle, very cool, I can't post a picture cause shes totally naked! Ha!


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 19, 2017)

oil cans some plates and stuff for my klunker project


----------



## Jay81 (Feb 19, 2017)

View attachment 424713 

 

 Picked up some cheap parts on epay, a seat and two sets of pedals.  The most interesting though is this pair of pedals,  they appear to be Torrington 8s but have red/orange blocks.  I've never seen any like this before.  Not sure yet what I'll put them on,  but had to have them.


----------



## keith kodish (Feb 19, 2017)

Can't say this is my new score of the week,how about recovering some of my 1937/38 transition Shelby Airflow's rarer parts after close to 7 years?







 hopefully getting the rest of my bike this week. Missed this one a LOT. Daily drived for years.[emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 19, 2017)

last nights eBay score, hope it still works


----------



## Barkeep (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## stoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Some small goodies this week. Camel thermometer, Esso Tiger 9 volt battery, mint VW battery op. Sun tester topper, EA horn


----------



## vincev (Feb 19, 2017)

Car guys know what these small custom books are from the 50/60'.Got a 176 of them for $15.I know these get $5-$10 each at the shows but I dont plan ojn selling them. I know.I am a hoarder.lol............

 

.


----------



## vincev (Feb 19, 2017)

Almost forgot ! A bike!

 .lol Need a drop stand and lace up the skirt guard.........


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 19, 2017)

vincev said:


> Car guys know what these small custom books are from the 50/60'.Got a 176 of them for $15.I know these get $5-$10 each at the shows but I dont plan ojn selling them. I know.I am a hoarder.lol............View attachment 424761 View attachment 424762.



I had a bunch of Hop Up mags,given to me by an older cousin years ago.Cool old stuff.That mag grew into today's Rod And Custom


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 19, 2017)

Gas Oil & Schwinn can't get better


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 19, 2017)

I don't really care for Schwinns but I sure like that badge.

Very nice cross collectable.


----------



## Blackout (Feb 19, 2017)

small portion of what I hauled home Sat. morning have to unload all the small stuff yet. casket mover had to have because of the cool aluminum deco fenders Pat. date of 1933 on it hope I don't need it anytime soon .


----------



## stoney (Feb 19, 2017)

vincev said:


> Car guys know what these small custom books are from the 50/60'.Got a 176 of them for $15.I know these get $5-$10 each at the shows but I dont plan ojn selling them. I know.I am a hoarder.lol............View attachment 424761 View attachment 424762.




Super score.


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 19, 2017)

rustystone2112 said:


> last nights eBay score, hope it still works
> 
> View attachment 424740
> 
> View attachment 424741



I was bidding to! Nice score!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 19, 2017)

Well it was a good thing nobody was at the swapmeet during the rainstorm. Found all these gems today!! Holychit!!


----------



## bikeyard (Feb 19, 2017)

I did find this


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 19, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> I did find this
> 
> View attachment 424852




On a post at the side of the road?


----------



## bikeyard (Feb 19, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> On a post at the side of the road?



No it was on vt cl.  The guy deals in "retired" signs


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 19, 2017)

Just got these this week still don't know if is for a specific bike


----------



## Blackout (Feb 19, 2017)

and my favorite piece....... always looking for early graphic stuff


----------



## Clark58mx (Feb 19, 2017)

I picked up a cool green Phantom. And lots of prewar parts from a very old bike shop building


----------



## bikeyard (Feb 19, 2017)

Redemption for my meager sign.  The Ranger and the reverse paint 37 Roadmaster will be looking for new abodes.  The 37 front end is the same as the boys that year


----------



## Pedal pushers (Feb 19, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> Redemption for my meager sign.  The Ranger and the reverse paint 37 Roadmaster will be looking for new abodes.  The 37 front end is the same as the boys that year
> 
> View attachment 424969
> 
> ...



Those colors together are beautiful  Vintage green and yellow (whistling).


----------



## None (Feb 19, 2017)

vincev said:


> Car guys know what these small custom books are from the 50/60'.Got a 176 of them for $15.I know these get $5-$10 each at the shows but I dont plan ojn selling them. I know.I am a hoarder.lol............View attachment 424761 View attachment 424762.




Awesome kitchen!


----------



## bikeyard (Feb 19, 2017)

Pedal pushers said:


> Those colors together are beautiful  Vintage green and yellow (whistling).



I think the yellow might have been cream or white at one point, but you can still whistle


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 19, 2017)

Rust_Trader said:


> Gas Oil & Schwinn can't get better
> 
> View attachment 424769



Hello, My name is Barry. Is the Chevron Badge for sale? I think it's pretty cool. Thank you. Barry


----------



## Pedal pushers (Feb 19, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> I think the yellow might have been cream or white at one point



Not a canary yellow?? Oh ok.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 19, 2017)

Nothing huge this week.  A few old odd pedals (I don't know much about them), nice saddle, aluminum chain guard, very nice EA horn and season 1-3 of Black Sails  (My father has been on me to watch it for a couple years now)


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 19, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Well it was a good thing nobody was at the swapmeet during the rainstorm. Found all these gems today!! Holychit!!
> 
> View attachment 424836
> 
> ...



There was a Hot Wheel show down the street from us today


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 19, 2017)

My scores from the Puyallup Washington Model T Swap Meet this weekend...


----------



## Kramai88 (Feb 19, 2017)

Picked up this Schwinn Pixie yesterday 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 19, 2017)

Only thing for me this week is the jockey wheel cage (NOS) for the 61-65 Huret Allvit derailleurs.


----------



## morton (Feb 20, 2017)

Nice flea market weather this weekend but not a lot of goodies

1. Older N gauge mint/unused train set.  Couldn't believe the original list price on this.  I'm more into o gauge so I will use this for trade.






2. Carmen Ghia friction toy.  Haven't see on of these before.  Probably about 10-20 years old but in very nice condition.  About 10" long,





3,  Ford Falcon (I think) parts pickup.  Anybody got a cab or tailgate.  Was very cheap and maybe I can come up with the missing parts some day.  I was impressed with the authenticy of this toy.






4. 1950's Revell kit.....South American version.  Have seen this kit before but not in Spanish.  Didn't know Revell had another distributor outside the US.
Oh yes, note the "Bridgestone" bike that came with the kit!







5.  Best of the Best!  On the way home passed by a drive way with a bunch of stuff and a free sign.  Got a nice 100 foot heavy duty extension cord, retractable long reach snow removal brush/ice scraper for the van, edger, and of course the high coveted Elvis trivia game. MINT CONDITION!  I know you are all salivating on this item and it is for sale.  Accepting bids starting at $100.  Act now, it will go fast!


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 20, 2017)

*F-100 Super Sabre Fuel Tank*
Been a 350 mile day! Got the F-100, 18'er, fuel tank to the shop. Dated 1959, the tank is in really nice condition. Thought I would put this one out front on blocks!


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 20, 2017)

Rust_Trader said:


> Gas Oil & Schwinn can't get better
> 
> View attachment 424769



Thats for sure! Great Schwinn find


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 20, 2017)

also got this kool wartime green bay plate from tripple3 after our ride.my wife is a big time packers fan.she loves it.thanks bro!


----------



## partsguy (Feb 20, 2017)

Me and my girlfriend went to a car show, a Vietnamese restaurant, and a thrift store. On my way to drop her off at her house, I saw that her neighbors threw out an old women's lightweight. I went back to grab it after I dropped her off, expecting it to be a Huffy, Murray, or other piece of crap. It turned out to be a 1979 Columbia Commuter III, of decent built quality.

It's an undesirable color and needs a lot of work, so I'll be parting it out. This is the first Columbia I've parted out, all the others were nice enough to be fixed up and sold. R.I.P.

Pics to come tonight, I forgot to upload them.


----------



## None (Feb 20, 2017)

oldfart36 said:


> *F-100 Super Sabre Fuel Tank*
> Been a 350 mile day! Got the F-100, 18'er, fuel tank to the shop. Dated 1959, the tank is in really nice condition. Thought I would put this one out front on blocks!
> 
> View attachment 425103 View attachment 425104




Thats freakin' awesome!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 20, 2017)

oldfart36 said:


> *F-100 Super Sabre Fuel Tank*
> Been a 350 mile day! Got the F-100, 18'er, fuel tank to the shop. Dated 1959, the tank is in really nice condition. Thought I would put this one out front on blocks!
> 
> View attachment 425103 View attachment 425104





That's cool. Now if you really want to impress the neighbors put the whole plane out there! V/r Shawn


----------



## XBPete (Feb 20, 2017)

jd56 said:


> Oh and this one of two needed for the rear steer project.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk




Another one JD?????????????? My my my,,, you are gonna be THEE man on those girls!

Got a nice rider Troxel with tabs from a friend,,,, don't have a bike new enough to mount it on...


----------



## None (Feb 20, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> A double tap for me this week--I just walked in the bike room and realized that I had met a good friend in Atlanta Weds night to pick up this girls Phantom. 1955 is the only year the girls Phantom was offered and the only year the Phantom was painted blue. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 424684 View attachment 424685 View attachment 424688 View attachment 424689




Such a gorgeous girl!


----------



## partsguy (Feb 20, 2017)

jd56 said:


> Roadmaster tank
> 
> 
> 1963   24"  Huffy "Silver Jet"
> ...





GOOD HEAVENS! Finally, I see another '63 Silver Jet. A 24" unfortunately, but a '63 Silver Jet nonetheless. John, I badly need that tank. The entire tank. That fork wouldn't fit a 26" do you think? Do any of the painted parts have a spot good enough for a paint match?

I might want the seat too.

I'd save that red fin too if I were you.

I wonder if a men's version of a '63 Silver Jet will ever surface? I like the gold, black, and white tri-tone paint on these!


----------



## partsguy (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 21, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> I did find this
> 
> View attachment 424852





Nice lot of cars!  Got a few myself and another load coming in in a couple days that's full of minty originals.  Top sorters are Redlilnes.  Bottom are BW.  Gotta love the Rose Hoss and the Green Rodney even though they are beat up.


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 23, 2017)

got this yesterday, cheap.love it


----------

